# Man SUES Wife For Fraud When He See’s Her Without Make-Up



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

You can't even make up this stuff lol ...

Man SUES Wife For Fraud When He See?s Her Without Make-Up | Stuff Happens


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Not the same story, but I felt a little awkward that when I saw Kiss for the first time without makeup that I realized that Condoleezza Rice was one of the lead singers. I am OK with that, but as US Secretary of State it would have been really cool if she kept on the Kiss make up.












Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

It was bound to happen one time or another.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Are you sure its fraud and not simply mistaken identify?


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

Does this mean that those of us in sexless marriages can sue for fraud  ?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

doobie said:


> Does this mean that those of us in sexless marriages can sue for fraud  ?


You would certainly have a better case than the idiot in the article does!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

What this bozo husband fails to realize is that she is still very beautiful without her painted face. She has great bone structure, nice brows, full lips. He thought she was a THIEF???

What a clown. I hope she divorces HIS a$$ and sues him for defamation. (Is that even possible?? :rofl


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Ha! You should see me without my butt implants.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

What, did the guy think she woke up looking like that every day? Any woman who is that heavily made up is going to look different without it.

Personally, I've never seen the point of wearing so much makeup that you look like a different person without it. A girl in high school once told me, "You know, you could cover up all those freckles with makeup." And I responded, "Now, why would I want to do that? My freckles are part of me. They're not a _flaw_. I don't want to look like someone I'm not."

Funny thing is, if she didn't wear so much makeup, her skin would clear up, and she wouldn't have any (perceived) reason to wear so much foundation.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

She cleans up nice.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

happy as a clam said:


> What this bozo husband fails to realize is that she is still very beautiful without her painted face. She has great bone structure, nice brows, full lips. He thought she was a THIEF???
> 
> What a clown. I hope she divorces HIS a$$ and sues him for defamation. (Is that even possible?? :rofl


A thief who stole his heart!


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

How pathetic the guy is... because women always wake up perfectly made up in make-up. 

She looks pretty without makeup. I never understand why some women wear so much make-up that they look like a different person. I rarely wear make-up and even when I do, it's fairly minimal.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Bugged said:


> oh my..buhahahaha
> I think she's REALLY ugly without makeup...but very pretty with makeup..GOD bless makeup then...>


Wow Bugged. THIS comment *finally* explains a LOT. Couldn't quite put my finger on it, but now I can! Thanks for 'splainin' it all without really 'splainin'!

*_shaking my head in disbelief, struggling to understand*_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

WOW! What a weirdo!

Isn't there a deep hole somewhere we can drop people like that?

Hope he winds up with a warthog. A real warthog because a woman is to good to waist on him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Titillating story.....but it's false.

Kiss and No Makeup : snopes.com


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ConanHub said:


> WOW! What a weirdo!
> 
> Isn't there a deep hole somewhere we can drop people like that?
> 
> Hope he winds up with a warthog. A real warthog because a woman is to good to waist on him.


The problem is that he wanted a Barbie doll.. made of plastic. 

But he woke up and found out that he married a real woman.

I'd love to see a picture of him.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Women get judged harshly for wearing what is perceived as too much, and what is perceived as not enough. 

I think she looks beautiful with and without and all women should wear what feels good for the,. 

If her is husband Is so dumb that he couldn't tell she was wearing quite a lot of makeup and eyelids aren't really sparkly, well he has got to be a few sandwiches short of a picnic. What a moron.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Its always bothered me that some women are OK with being fake. Tons of make up, push up bras,hair extensions,fake finger nails,colored contacts, dye their hair etc!

Whenever I see such a woman I think they must really hate themselves.I always liked woman who were comfortable with how they look and wore very little or no make up.

High maintance comes to mind! No thanks!


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Stories like this, even though false, always illustrate why I teach my sons to only date women who wear no makeup; thus, have a natural beauty which does not disappear overnight when the makeup comes off, and instead, is ageless.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Women are all beautiful if a guy can find a way to keep a smile on their faces.


----------

